# Intervall für Variablen festlegen



## g-zus (8. Juli 2001)

Hi!

Ich würde herne in JavaScript eine Variable wie folgt deklarieren:

Die Variable z.B. "x" soll einen Intervall von "0" bis "9", also alle einstelligen Zahlen abdecken.
Wie kann ich das in JS deklarieren?!?!?

Geht das auch mit anderen Symbolen?!?!?
Kann ich auch festlegen, dass es nur bestimmte Zeichen sein sollen, also angeben, dass z.B. nur a,b,6,9,q,2,n,4 und l Elemente von der Variable "x" sein sollen? 

Geht das genauso wie man das in der Mathematik selbst auch macht?!?!?
also ungefähr so:

x =[0;9] oder so?!?!?


----------



## Dunsti (8. Juli 2001)

Hi, hab Dich mal ins richtige Forum verschoben  

Also, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe geht das was Du da machen willst so net. Eine Variable kann immer alle möglichen Werte eines Datentyps enthalten (z.B. alle Ganzzahlen bei Integer).
Es gibt bei JavaScript aber keine explizite Variablendefinition wie z.B. in VB oder so.

Das einzige was Du machen kannst, ist vor dem beschreiben der Variable zu prüfen, ob der Wert, den Du der Variablen zuweist im gültigen Bereich liegt.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## g-zus (8. Juli 2001)

lo, dafür gibts noch ein extraforum?!?!?
hab' ich überlesen....naja egal!!!!!!!!!!

also, das geht nicht, oder wie?!?!?
und geht es, dass ich eine Variable so festlege, dass sie z.B. so aussieht:

variable = "michael"+xxxxxxx;


heir steht "x" für irgendetwas beliebiges........
also, dass z.B. diese variable

michael0123456 heißen aknn, oder auch michael9461jmß usw.
ginge das?!?!?
wenn ja, wie genau muss ich das schreiben?


----------



## Dunsti (8. Juli 2001)

hmm ... das würde mit einer zweiten Variablen gehen:

var_2 = "xyzgetirgendwasblahblah"
var_1 = "name" + var_2;

allerdings musst Du dann immer, wenn Du die Variable 2 änderst auch die Variable 2 neu ändern, da die Änderungen nur nach Aufruf oben genannter Funktion übernommen werden.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

